# Jett Travolta dies at 16.



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

Jett fell in the bathtub and died today.



> NASSAU, Bahamas - An autopsy is planned for John Travolta's teenage son, who died after apparently hitting his head on the bathtub while the family was vacationing at their home in the Bahamas, authorities said. Jett Travolta, 16, had last been seen entering the bathroom on Thursday and had a history of seizures, Police Superintendent Basil Rahming said in a statement.



Jett had Kawasaki Syndrome/Disease and was being treated with modalities approved by the Church of Scientology.


----------



## exile (Jan 3, 2009)

Horrible. Every parents' worst nightmare.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is terrible news for any parent, my heart goes out to them.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 3, 2009)

I read that they are investigating if he was being treated properly, and if he was taking the Drugs he "needed" to be on.

Don't you think that the family should be allowed to Grieve for crying out loud?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I read that they are investigating if he was being treated properly, and if he was taking the Drugs he "needed" to be on.
> 
> Don't you think that the family should be allowed to Grieve for crying out loud?



Of course ... but the law doesn't work that way, especially with religious exemption cases and especially with the COS.  If they suspect medical neglect, we'll be reading much more about them than we ever needed to know.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 3, 2009)

That is truly sad news...


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 3, 2009)

In spite of his present beliefs... I grieve for John and his wife.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 3, 2009)

How awful. Every parent understands the fear of something like this happening.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> In spite of his present beliefs... I grieve for John and his wife.



As do I.


----------



## Tames D (Jan 3, 2009)

It has been my understanding that Jett was Autistic. Is Kawasaki Syndrome similar?


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

QUI-GON said:


> It has been my understanding that Jett was Autistic. Is Kawasaki Syndrome similar?



Kawasaki is an autoimmune disease and can include or lead to developmental delays.  I'd heard reports that he was autistic too, though have never seen it verified by the family officially.  When John made Jett's Kawasaki public, I expected to hear about the autism too, but didn't.

Not sure what the real answer is.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 3, 2009)

AAMOF, I'm pretty sure the COS doesn't recognize autism as a valid medical problem.  Oh, lookie what google turned up (haven't looked at any of them yet):

Travolta son to have autopsy amid autism allegations

Video proof of Jett Travolta's autism

... bring autism in focus ...

... yahoonews - a closer look ...


There were many others I won't bother to link to because they're rags or duplicates.

Now to view what I posted here.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 4, 2009)

Frankly, it doesn't really matter if he was autistic or not, but the media is already in a frenzy over this ... and they shouldn't be.


----------



## donna (Jan 4, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Frankly, it doesn't really matter if he was autistic or not, but the media is already in a frenzy over this ... and they shouldn't be.


The  fact is, that a loving family has lost a son, and that is just so sad. I feel for them .


----------



## Carol (Jan 4, 2009)

donna said:


> The  fact is, that a loving family has lost a son, and that is just so sad. I feel for them .



Amen to that.   My thoughts and prayers to the family :asian:


----------

